# Ontario Musky Hunt



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Fishing pals of my sharing a report of this weeks fishing on Eagle lake in Ontario.


Day 1
We're off to a great start with 3 boats and 4 guys. Bill Lorch caught a couple of big pike from Rainy lake including a 40" beast!
Chris, Paul and I went back looking for the muskies and they cooperated nicely.
We landed 9 muskies total. They were caught by running base breaklines in 25'-35'. They averaged in size just under 40" and the biggest went 45". A couple of walleyes were also landed and released.
We have not spent anytime checking the tops of humps or bars for SM bass yet, maybe Thursday.

Day 2 10/22
On day 1 we had bright sun and very few clouds until late. Day 2 brough a nice cloud cover and light drizzle though out the day. With the improved weather conditions our expectations also rose however it was not to be.

Day 3
6 muskies were landed, biggest 47". Chris took a break from trolling and slowed things down during a slow period. He took out his jigging rod and landed a mix bag of walleyes and pike. He then had a upper 40's muskie hit his blade bait. Unfortunately while trying to net the fish the hooks got tied up in the net and we all know what happened next. Fishing alone has it's benefits but when landing larger muskies it can be difficult at times to get them in the bag.
Paul and I joined in on the jigging
action and landed some additional walleyes to the days total. 27" walleye was the largest.

Day 4
Monday was a tough day overall with catching and with the weather, let's just say the ride in was a challenge. I jumped in with Chris today so Paul fished solo. He landed a 44" & a 47" pig. Chris and I added a couple muskies to the total and a couple of walleyes. Back out tomorrow.






Hal


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Your program works great in the fall...impressive


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

You mean to say Buck Perry's structure fishing program works great. i have never had an original idea about a Fish and how to find them. 
Jerry Borst is a master Spoonplugging instructor. He is prolly the best Spoonplugger at mapping ad interpreting deep water structure, to date he has caught some 2200 muskys along with 1000 of Pike.

Hal


----------

